# Do I replace the crystal on my Grandfather's 1966 Accutron Spaceview?



## Jschwartz (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm a total newbie to watches. My grandfather left me a few when he passed away. None worth big money, but some might consider them classic. The one I like best is the 1966 Accutron spaceview (see attached pics). I think it's one of the most interesting watches I've seen. It still works and I plan to wear it (once in a while).

As you can see from the pics, the crystal has a hairline crack on the left. I was thinking about trying to source a replacement crystal (hopefully with help on this forum). But I don't want to just replace the original crystal if that may reduce its value as a collector piece.

I'm hoping the more experienced collectors on this forum can share their thoughts. 

Thx


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Some of the Accutron repair sites online say they can source a replacement spaceview crystal. My understanding is the one on yours is a bit more common than some other variants, so that should help.

Personally, I'd get it swapped out. A new crystal when one cracked was standard operating procedure back when these were new, and a new-old-stock replacement won't drop the value as far as I know.

These are the only two US-Based repairers I know of. If anyone has others, I'm all ears. There are some threads in the vintage forum as well on the subject of Accutron repair and experiences with both.

Budget Accutron Repair Service - tuning fork & all other watch repair
http://www.mybob.net/accutronrepair.htm

Also, if it hasn't run in years, I'll recommend getting it serviced while you're sending it off for a new crystal. It's not exactly cheap, but it will keep this lovely heirloom humming along for at least another five years.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

[double post deleted]


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

By the way, just saw it was your first post! Welcome to the forums!

If you're interested in learning more than any person should ever know about the Accutron watches, this is a favorite website of mine:

The Accutron Watch Page

After a going-over by a professional, they'll keep well within 1 second/day accuracy and are good for daily use. Mine has the 218 movement in it, runs about 1/3 a second fast each day, and gets worn about three days/week. If you're into the style, it's a fun watch to wear and to look at.

Enjoy! We're always around to help with follow-up questions.


----------



## Macram (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice looking Spaceview!


----------



## Cranworth (May 28, 2013)

I'd get the crystal replaced and have it serviced. I wouldn't personally sweat whether the crystal is an original 1966 Accutron crystal or a quality facsmile thereof. To me, this would be a watch to fix up, clean up, and wear and enjoy without worrying about anything else but your enjoyment of the watch.

I had some great work done on my LIP Ski-Nautic by Bob at Welcome to Electric Watches! - Electric Watches a few years ago - can highly recommend him for something like this.


----------



## dj898 (Apr 6, 2015)

My gold Spaceview 214 is almost identical to yours. 
You can get the replacement crystal either NOS or repro.
Personally I'd go with the repro since you don't need the lume on the crystal and repro is cheaper than NOS.


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

dj898 said:


> My gold Spaceview 214 is almost identical to yours.
> You can get the replacement crystal either NOS or repro.
> Personally I'd go with the repro since you don't need the lume on the crystal and repro is cheaper than NOS.


If you decide to go with the repro instead of NOS crystal, be sure that the original tension ring is used. The repro tension rings have a tendency of not being sized right which makes it almost impossible to properly install the crystal.


----------



## Samantha (May 14, 2010)

I would have it replaced to maintain the integrity of the watch. It's very likely that it may have been replaced sometime over the last 50 years and is not the one that came with it from the factory. If it was ever sent to a Service Center back in the 60's - 80's it would have been replaced. We replaced crystals on every watch that came in for post warranty work.
Samantha


----------



## 1955mercury (Dec 30, 2014)

You definitely need to get that cracked crystal replaced and soon. If not a tarnish will start to build up on the movement under that crack from temperature variations causing a suction action inside the watch. And that tarnish can't be removed.


----------



## eple (Jun 1, 2011)

Send it off to get serviced, and replace the crystal. I've dived pretty full-on into the vintage Accutron world in the last month, and it seems that 214's (the movement in your watch) can be quite susceptible to grime build-up. Also, any decent Accutron specialist will be able to fit a reversible diode to it, and allow it to run on a modern 1.5V watch battery; Accutrons were originally designed for 1.35V Mercury batteries.


----------



## Skarletink (Mar 16, 2021)

Jschwartz said:


> I'm a total newbie to watches. My grandfather left me a few when he passed away. None worth big money, but some might consider them classic. The one I like best is the 1966 Accutron spaceview (see attached pics). I think it's one of the most interesting watches I've seen. It still works and I plan to wear it (once in a while).
> 
> As you can see from the pics, the crystal has a hairline crack on the left. I was thinking about trying to source a replacement crystal (hopefully with help on this forum). But I don't want to just replace the original crystal if that may reduce its value as a collector piece.
> 
> ...


My Friend, MY grandfather was a NASA scientist from day 1, and on until the mid-90s. Then starts designing supersonic jets privately. He died very well off, but a year before asked me what I wanted - as his only grandchild. I had one item that meant more to me than anything, and it's all i asked for. it's all i got, the rest went to charity.

His Bulova Accutron Spaceview watch. It's my most priceless possession. you got a very unique gift young man. Take care of it


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

If you wish to maintain value: get it replaced with a genuine crystal (which, ironically have sported two different display styles). This is probably a 1271AYS

Note: OEM crystals have not been made in years...so any "genuine" crystal will have become somewhat brittle depending upon storage conditions.

If you intend to use the watch (even occasionally), replace with a Clark...these have the same logo location as your present crystal.

Get the watch serviced before you grind the upper pivot off the 3rd wheel!

Regards, BG


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> These are the only two US-Based repairers I know of. If anyone has others, I'm all ears. There are some threads in the vintage forum as well on the subject of Accutron repair and experiences with both.
> 
> Budget Accutron Repair Service - tuning fork & all other watch repair
> http://www.mybob.net/accutronrepair.htm


Have you seen the "Dfinitive Accutron Service" thread. There are a number of competent service providers in the US. BWIW, I don't think I would use MyBob on a bet...but then I don't use any outside service provider since we do our own service.

Regards, BG


----------

